# My Dr. Deadly, the Victim and the Hanging Cage



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey guys,
I haven't been around in a long while. I've taken a little break from kit building.....been focusing more on my toy collecting. I posted this message over at the UMA boards. I lurk over there alot to see what new monster toys are coming out. Anyway...

I have really been dragging my butt with model building lately. I have only built one model this year. I'm in a new place now, and have no place to spray during the winter, so I shelved working on anything until the warm weather hits (I spray outside - I use enamels). I don't know, you know how sometimes you're all gung-ho for model building, and then you sort of get a bit burnt out and need a break? Well, I needed a break. But, I'm coming back now. I'm working on Monster Scenes: Frankenstein now. Anyway, I started this kit about a year ago. I had everything done, but Dr. Deadly. He sat forever, waiting to be painted. I picked the brushes up again in January, and finished him. Just got around to doing a photoshoot of it this past weekend. Took lots of photos and whittled it down to the good ones. So, come check into my homepage and follow the link to the ugly Doctor. I have about 22 nice pics of him, the victim and the cage, in the lightbox on his page. Hope you guys like him!

http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work rat salad. :thumbsup:

Your whole website is a pleasure to look through, excellent painting on all of your kits. 

I really love what you did with the ID4 Alien.

~RK~


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I really love what you did with the ID4 Alien.



Thanks, Roy! Thats a first! Most people hate him because I took such an odd approach painting him. He was an experiment, and I had alot of fun with him.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That's what's great about our hobby, you're free to interpret as you please.
Again, stunning work! 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.............................


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

What a collection! Nice, VERY nice. I would be proud to own it. Thanks for sharing it with the rest of us. I even took a few note's!

Terry


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing website, really set up nicely and professionally. And all your models are excellent. One of the best sets of Aurora and other models I have ever seen. And the nostalgia part of it is what makes it really great. Hope to see you post more of your work on there in the future and be sure to let us know.

Bob K.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job RS, well done!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, love the colours on old doc deadly's exposed brain and the blood splats on his shoe, exellent wood grain look on the cage,
Fantastic work on all.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! Trying to get back into the groove of building these kits again.


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

You've captured the excitement of being a kid in the 60's and 70's and putting these models together and the anticipation of building another.
I use to drool at the catalogs of Aurora and saying gee I did not know they had a Guillotine-Where can I find it?
Polar Lights made it happen,at a reasonabe cost


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice stuff!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Fantastic work rat salad!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------

